# Bob sikes report



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

Took the boys out to the bridge this morning to try our luck. Blues were thick at the end of the bridge, but nothing else. Landed a few nice ones and released them. We kept this one because I figured with the way his mouth was he would eventually starve to death.


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2007)

Nice report By the smile on the little guy It looks like you had a Great time ,It's priceless to see the smile on the kids when they have Fun Fishing Great Job Have a Good Thanksgiving


----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

Try to take 'em as much as I can


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

I know my 10yr girl loves it. She can tie her own knots and bait her hook.


----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

> *Hydro Therapy 2 (12/14/2008)*I know my 10yr girl loves it. She can tie her own knots and bait her hook.


Mine are 4, 7, and 8, so I still handle that part for them. They cast their own poloes, though, and reel in their own fish


----------

